# SHENZHEN | CNPEC Headquarters | 189m | 42 fl | 175m | 38 fl | 129m | 25 fl | T/O



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc









飞利信中标中广核工程大厦智能化会议系统项目_宇宙_显示_音频


此次项目的建设内容为中广核工程大厦智能化会议系统工程，其中包括小/中/大型会议室、超大会议室、专用会议室、报告厅、应急指挥室、多功能厅等；包含视频会议、音频扩声、高清显示以及集中控制系统等。飞利信也将结…




www.sohu.com









深圳市中广核工程大厦


深圳市中广核工程大厦是中广核工程有限公司总部办公大楼及研发基地。 大厦由三座通过基座相连的品字形布置的塔楼和回字形裙楼组成，其中A塔约189.



www.cscec81.com









中广核工程有限公司英文网站







en.cnpec.com.cn









CNPEC Headquarters Complex - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com












Shenzhen Longgang CNPEC Technical Central Building - Projects - gmp Architekten


The new company headquarters is divided into three towers with a shared podium and provides workstations for over 4,000 employees. The design for the site, which is one block in the strictly orthogonal road grid in the Baolong Industrial Park, provid




www.gmp.de





on Gaoloumi and the image from GMP site the heights are 200m | 184m | 155m, but other sources including the links above have the heights shown in the thread title, unsure which is final.
Located in Longgang District
Location coordinates: 22°41'53.61"N 114°17'24.95"E









































































07/06/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Likely roof height vs courtain height. I'd say it's 200m. 
Great find! Another one we were missing!


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

Longgang has some nice stuff going on


----------

